# String



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

The Cam cable/wire is wearing a bit on my pse brute x right where it runs along the cam...I could get it repaired for 30 bux...but my peep is rotating too...(possibly string stretch?) 
So my question is...is it worth buying a winners choice string which ill pay like $120 plus install $30? They claim it wont stretch and no peep rotation...
anyone have experience if this is true or not? Or is it a bunch of marketing crap?


----------



## Skally (Apr 20, 2012)

I love my winners choice string. Never had any problems with it, and my bow is 6 years old.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Skally said:


> I love my winners choice string. Never had any problems with it, and my bow is 6 years old.


cool, i just wanted to make sure its not a marketting gimmick...then find out i gotta buy another string in a year.

The guy at the bow shop told me the pse strings are pretty low quality and its the reason its doing what its doing.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I just built a set for the same bow last week with zero peep rotation with install for almost half of that. check me out on FB and you can see it. And Just to let you know all strings will stretch with single cams being the worst. I have seen plenty of WC single cam strings 3/4"+ out of spec.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

phorisc said:


> cool, i just wanted to make sure its not a marketting gimmick...then find out i gotta buy another string in a year.
> 
> The guy at the bow shop told me the pse strings are pretty low quality and its the reason its doing what its doing.


I definitely agree with this. I have yet to be impressed with the Americas best strings.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> I just built a set for the same bow last week with zero peep rotation with install for almost half of that. check me out on FB and you can see it. And Just to let you know all strings will stretch with single cams being the worst. I have seen plenty of WC single cam strings 3/4"+ out of spec.


When you say any string will stretch does that mean i'll have to replace it in a year or 2 or will the WC strings last me a lot longer?

or is single cam just more prone to stretch so i shouldnt worry about getting a high quality string?


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I would definitely go with good strings I am just saying they all stretch. with a quality string you at least won't fight the peep rotation. And yes single cams are more prone to stretching just because of the fact the dang string is soooo long. When I build mine I make sure to stretch single cam strings longer to get more of that out. 
If you want to chat more feel free to call me as I am always willing to help out whether you use my services or not. You can find my info on my "dark archer customs" FB page or just PM me and I can give it.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> I would definitely go with good strings I am just saying they all stretch. with a quality string you at least won't fight the peep rotation. And yes single cams are more prone to stretching just because of the fact the dang string is soooo long. When I build mine I make sure to stretch single cam strings longer to get more of that out.
> If you want to chat more feel free to call me as I am always willing to help out whether you use my services or not. You can find my info on my "dark archer customs" FB page or just PM me and I can give it.


I think I might be interested in trying your strings + cable out. How many shots you think I should get out of them? How do they compare to winner choice(obviously thats a tough questions but just looking for a point of reference...)? price ? I'd probably want a 2 tone string, red and black so it matches what i currently got on it.

AWESOME FB  lots awesome pictures


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Well I have been told my strings are liked more than WC. I started building 6 years ago because I was discusted with the WC set I bought. Granted early on mine weren't as good but I think I am building great sets of strings now. 
There are several forum members here shooting them so maybe they can chime in with there thoughts.
As to life expectency that is certainly arbitrary as well. By the time I drag mine trough the hills and the tournament circuit every year I need a new set on a yearly basis. Granted they still shoot fine and really no reason to change but they look a little worse for wear :grin:. I always recomend at least a bi-yearly strign change if you are a moderate to high volumn shooter just for peace of mind. If you only dust it off for a week before the season then you should get more than that. You can see my price on the FB page or just give me a call.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

For the life of me I cant figure out why these companies cant build a decent string. They use the same material. WC strings were always good on my bows but at $120 a set they cam pound sand. When my kids got into archery I just bought a little john string jig because we have six bows that need strings. I can make my own strings for the cost of materials and time. It takes me about 2 hours to make a set. Ive never ever ever had peep rotation on any of the bows ive set up. Most bows are mathews which have long strings and have never had one go out of time or stretch. I do replace the strings about every year or every other year.

Ken builds a good string and its half the cost of wc strings so it should be a no brainer. Go with Ken


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Scott I think the biggest issue is stretch time. I have heard it only takes them around 6-8 minutes to make a pile of material into a finished string so I can see some bad product being sent out the door. And maybe that has nothing to to with it but I as well have had very little stretching in even the long strings I have made.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Did you say it only takes them 6-8 minutes to make a string. It takes me longer than 6-8 minutes just to open my program to get the string dimentions


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I know what you mean. I just bearly get my jig length set . you have to remember though they have it all set up on nice machines with I imagine layout charts right on them. A jig spinning at 30k RPM makes quick work of a serve.


----------



## Mountain Time (Sep 24, 2007)

Ken just built a set of strings for me and I couldn't be happier. After a few sessions this was my 80 yard group. The best part is that the one in the very middle is grim reaper practice tip.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

Mountain Time said:


> Ken just built a set of strings for me and I couldn't be happier. After a few sessions this was my 80 yard group. The best part is that the one in the very middle is grim reaper practice tip.


impressive!


----------



## nateysmith (May 13, 2013)

Ya, I was going to say Alpinebowman is the one to go with. I haven't used his yet, but I plan on getting a new string from him.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

Thanks for the business phorisc. I hope you find an elk to kill.


----------



## phorisc (Feb 2, 2011)

alpinebowman said:


> Thanks for the business phorisc. I hope you find an elk to kill.


Thank you alpinebowman
I'm glad I worked with you instead of spending almost double for a winner choice string. Cant wait to get out and find a bull/spike/cow to shoot


----------

